# Holiday Pay Question



## juicemcdongadong (Aug 26, 2021)

Hey everyone! I have a question, as an ETL Extended Intern, I qualify for the 7 holiday pay even though I am hourly. If I was to work on those days where I am supposed to receive holiday pay, how would that work? Would I get the time and a half plus the holiday pay? Plus, what holidays get time and a half? Is it all the ones that Target celebrates or just the few National ones? Thanks!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 26, 2021)

If you are eligible for Holiday Pay, you will get time n half + 8hrs regular pay for each holiday worked.
If you don’t work the holiday, you will get 8 hrs regular pay, pro bono!

Edit: Also, congrats on selling your soul to the devil 🙄


----------



## jackandcat (Aug 30, 2021)

Just for clarity, very few store-level TMs are in "ETL Extended Intern" jobs.  Store-level ETLs and SDs get paid for seven national holidays. Other store-level hourly staff, some are eligible for two (2) paid holidays, while many others are not eligible.

Store-level TMs (Pay Range Level 35) who averaged 30+ hours/week during the prior benefits year get paid for Thanksgiving Day and Christmas Day.
Store-level TMs who averaged under 29.5 hours/week during the prior benefits year do not receive holiday pay.


----------

